
Show HN: Tofu Growth (Deck Optimiser for Pitches) - size12font
http://tofugrowth.com/
======
size12font
Side project I'm working on. Beta version with probably some bugs.

You upload a pdf You get a share link You get an analytics dashboard

Immediately which slides cause people to stop reading and which slides hold
the most attention.

Looking for feedback johnny@tofugrowth.com

